# new tank



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

k i just picked up this tank for 50$ is this a deal? heres a pic(full of water)and how many gallons is it?


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

j-rhay said:


> k i just picked up this tank for 50$ is this a deal? heres a pic(full of water)and how many gallons is it?


need some dimensions to tell you how many gallons it is


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't the gallon formula Length x Width x Height/231?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

j-rhay said:


> how many gallons is it?


This will give you an answer:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/ca...r.php?type=size


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like 40 or 55


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

looks good


----------

